# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي > The International Criminal Law >  Criminal Law: International Criminal Police Organization

## هيثم الفقى

Criminal Law International Criminal Police Organization An organized crime is not a problem of any single country in modern society. The activities of criminal organizations are not limited with borders of one particular country. Strong alliances between criminal organizations facilitate the further development of their criminal activities. In the given circumstances, in order the criminal entities to be adequately responded by states, the intensive coordinated cooperation of law enforcement agencies and international entities is vitally important. International Criminal Police Organization –Interpol is an active participant of these procedures. The aim of the organization is to facilitate international police cooperation, even when diplomatic relations do not exist among these countries. Interpol is the second of the largest international organizations, after UNO, with 188 member countries. The headquarter of the organization is located in Lion, France. CONTENTS : *International Criminal Police Organization – Interpol *Contemporary Transnational Organized Crime Research Issues *Plea Bargaining in Georgia *Some Issues for Determination of Legalization of Illegal Revenue (Money Laundering) *Problem of Drug Addiction in Generations’ Interrelation *The Concept of Crime Prevention and Its Discussion as the Global Problem in International Acts *The System of Criminalities and Its Place among Sciences *Criminal Responsibility for “Money Laundering” in some European Countries *Victim’s Status and Procedural State in the Process of Making Plea Bargaining *Liability, as the Main Rank of a Gang *Issues of Prevention of Minors’ Criminality *Homicide According to the Ancient Georgian Law *Goals of Punishment in the Theory of Punishment Evolution *Drug Abuse – Medical and Legal Aspects

----------

